# Mouse of The Day



## jujubee18

Day #1
I love photography and I was hoping to take one creative picture a day of one of my mice...Here is the first picture of Valentine.

The Jail House Mouse









Before you start asking where i got the handcuffs or why i have them....My father was a cop and my friends got them for me as a joke.


----------



## zany_toon

I love that piccie!!! And we all believe your story about how you got the handcuffs  :lol:


----------



## jujubee18

Thank you XD HAHA Its ok my friends joke about them all the time


----------



## zany_toon

jujubee18 said:


> Thank you XD HAHA Its ok my friends joke about them all the time


:lol: I bet they do!! Although it could be worse - at least you can hide the handcuffs. It's really hard to hide a cat who likes to be spanked :shock:


----------



## jujubee18

You have a cat that likes to be spanked??XD haha My cat looks like hitler...thats as bad as it gets.


----------



## jujubee18

Day #2
Soot, my black self buck
A Few of My Favorite Things








lets see...
frogs
can tops
tape
mice
smelly pencils
my globe
and a nice clean towel :]


----------



## Jack Garcia

I bought that IDENTICAL frog for a friend of mine who collects frogs and snails!

I found mine (hers) in Goodwill. Where did you get yours? I'd love to know the company...


----------



## jujubee18

I actually made my own apart from the forming it... I know my mom used to have something like it, but it broke, and i always liked it so i just made my own :] I painted and fired it...The back has a prime rose on it :] I think they are supposed to be soap containers, but I use mine for little nicknacks... I'm kind of like a mouse collecting little things i find interesting and storing it away safe.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Haha...my friend uses hers as a candy dish, so you have to put your hand into the frog's mouse to get candy. I had no idea it wasn't one of the originals! Good job!


----------



## jujubee18

Haha thank you very much :] I didn't even know there were originals XD And a candy dish would be great, but id eat all the candy in one sitting easily XD nom nom nom


----------



## WNTMousery

Jack Garcia said:


> Haha...my friend uses hers as a candy dish, so you have to put your hand into the frog's mouse to get candy. I had no idea it wasn't one of the originals! Good job!


I think you mean the frog's MOUTH instead of mouse. haha

Also, these were probably just sold at ceramics stores for people to paint and fire themselves.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Why do I always mis-type "mouse?" :lol:


----------



## jujubee18

Day #3
You obviously have mice on your brains...
OH MY!








Lions and Tigers and Bears OH MY!
Staring Tiger...He's a brindle buck. 
he doesn't have a kinked tail...he just was moving it when I took the picture. 
Its kind of confusing cause his mother's name is Tigger. haha *kisses*


----------



## Bryana

Oh my gosh that new picture is too cute!!! The colors and setting is just perfect as well as the focus. You did a great job!


----------



## jujubee18

Thank you =^.^=


----------



## jujubee18

Day #4
Gone to the Birds








This is Fifle and he is a dove with head spot :]


----------



## nuedaimice

Beautiful!

Thats a nice twist on the classic of Duck, Duck, Goose: "Chicken, chicken, chicken, MOUSE!"


----------



## Jack Garcia

Is that an ocarina?


----------



## Rhasputin

Looks like a bird whistle to me. The kind you fill with water?


----------



## moustress

Fabulous brindled mousie. Your concepts for pictures are wonderful!


----------



## jujubee18

Yeah the whistle mimics song birds you fill it with water, and with enough practice it sounds just like them :]
Thank you i really enjoy taking pictures, I just need willing subject  Sometimes the mice are more willing than my friends XD


----------



## Autumn2005

I am deeply envious of your pictures!!! I can never get my pictures to turn out so clear! And your first mouse, on the handcuffs, sort of looks like a cop car, so it's totally apropriate!


----------



## jujubee18

Day #5
Well...Somebody Has to Look!








Time to weigh in and you really don't want to look at that scale...
Yeah those are my legs...i'm very pale XD
...and the mouse is Professor.
He is what i think is a recessive yellow with a head spot and light band. But he is a very pretty color of yellow...
If your curious he is about 60 grams and i'm about 130 pounds XD or about 9 stone for the UK peoples.
Thank you all for the support!! I have a nice camera that helps a lot...I'm in computer graphics, so i needed a nice camera to help me with the art. 
I took this picture with a timer XD and i had to pull out my tripod :] lots of fun


----------



## Autumn2005

I'm afraid to ask... but how many takes did you do of this shot before you got it right?


----------



## Jack Garcia

I would love to model for you. Having my picture taken by a talented photographer is one of my absolute favorite things to do. Needless to say, finding a photographer who knows mice well enough to incorporate them into the shots properly can be difficult.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Fantastic! Your pics just keep getting better, great creativity.
Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## jujubee18

It took 5 takes. honestly If you take enough pictures of your own mice, and know how they react and it doesn't take so many pictures.
It took me about 10 minutes to get the picture which included hooking the tripod and camera up, placing it, and taking the picture.
Animals and humans...who i guess are theoretically animals, are beautiful subjects. Small details like hair and rough skin really help :]
Jack you can model for me anytime XDD, but unfortunately i'm way up in Wisconsin. Don't you feel pampered when someone is taking your picture? Especially if it really looks good :] 
I still have some ideas that are in the process. :]


----------



## Jack Garcia

Yes! I need a photographer, an art director, and a professional makeup artist to come live with me.

And throw in a maid while you're at it! :lol:


----------



## jujubee18

For your mice or you? XD
I'm only a maid for myself and my mice. The rest I do, but fortunately the mice don't need makeup


----------



## moustress

Hilarious photo!

And I see you are within driving distance; my standards are relative to having traveled all over the US for years...


----------



## jujubee18

moustress said:


> Hilarious photo!
> 
> And I see you are within driving distance; my standards are relative to having traveled all over the US for years...


I know we are within driving distances, but what do you mean? XD


----------



## moustress

I pm'ed you...


----------



## jujubee18

I'm sorry I didn't receive it. If you want to contact me you can have my email...

[email protected]


----------



## jujubee18

Ok i got it and sent you one back :]

So I was thinking...Sundays are special. Maybe I will kick in two pictures on sundays :]


----------



## Jack Garcia

jujubee18 said:


> For your mice or you? XD
> I'm only a maid for myself and my mice. The rest I do, but fortunately the mice don't need makeup


Hahaha!

There may be a mouse show in Illinois or Missouri in the next year or so. Maybe I could hire you to photograph then. lol

I do (very amateur) photography with mice and I must say it's one of the things I enjoy most about mice, though I'm not very good.


----------



## jujubee18

From what i have seen your doing great :] I especially love your mushroom mice. If I'm ever able to go to one of those shows I'd do pictures for free, as I am an amateur as well and only do it for my art and fun. I honestly just feel my photography isn't worth any kind of payment other than good company :] and i agree about enjoying the photography it is like having your personal mini models. XD


----------



## jujubee18

Day #6
OK It is officially sunday!!! I have a very busy day tomorrow or "today" so i thought id load them up now since i have just finished them :]
If You Give a Mouse a Cookie








Its probably going to eat it...this is Mustang :] She has BIG eyes.

Why One Is Always Missing...








Starring Pinky and The Brain!!! XD Pinky is a PEW, and Brain is still kind of a mystery.


----------



## moustress

I love that show!

First pic mousie says "This is MY cookie!"

The other two in the glove look like a very ticklish handwarmer.


----------



## jujubee18

The cookie one was actually very difficult. Mustang had no interest in the oatmeal cookie!!! Not that i wanted her to eat it XD
I grew up with Pinky and The Brain where did all the good cartoons go?? :[
And those are socks...because I can usually keep track of my glove but not my socks...These two girls are my oldest :] I love them very much.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I am pretty sure all the episodes of Pinky and the Brain are posted online somewhere...at least, they used to be.


----------



## jujubee18

Internet has everything I'm sure they are somewhere on the internets :] I have looked with no luck yet, but i may see if you can purchase the seasons.


----------



## moustress

I have 'em on DVD. I bet Amazon would have them in some form.


----------



## jujubee18

Awesome thanks you ^.^


----------



## Jack Garcia

Don't forget Tom and Jerry...I'm sure there are other cartoon mice I can't think of at the moment, too.


----------



## moustress

Sylvester (with Tweety); Mighty Mouse; Ignatz; Mickey...


----------



## Jack Garcia

And Speedy Gonzales, too!

(Though Mickey is not a real mouse. He's more of an international brand. lol)


----------



## jujubee18

AH Speedy Gonzales! I forgot about that cartoon, and i still watch Tom and Jerry :] <3


----------



## zany_toon

..and there are "biker Mice from Mars" the mousie version of the teenage mutant hero turtles :lol: Ace piccies!!


----------



## Jack Garcia

The only reason I remembered Speedy Gonzales is because my name is Jack Garcia and I'm involved with mice, so my sister always says Speedy Gonzales must be my cousin. :lol:


----------



## jujubee18

zany_toon said:


> ..and there are "biker Mice from Mars" the mousie version of the teenage mutant hero turtles :lol: Ace piccies!!


I've never heard of that one O.O Was it good?


----------



## jujubee18

Day #7
Well I like this picture but i think it deserves a little more explaining before someone screams animal slaughter.
The microwave doors was open the whole time, i stuck my hand in it before to make sure it wasn't warm or anything, and i did NOT eat the mice. haha
This is Mac and Cheese; two recessive yellow does. Which explains why they are in a bowl in the microwave.


----------



## WoodWitch

Another mouse cartoon.......Dangermouse


----------



## Jack Garcia

Mmmm...fried mice.


----------



## Rhasputin

There are -tons- of cartoon mice.

Tom & Jerry, Fivel, The great mouse detective, Secret of Nihm, Rescue Rangers, Rescuers, Speedy (Does anyone remember Slow Poke Rodriguez?), Mighty Mouse, Pinky and the Brain, Country mouse and City mouse, Redwall, Mickey Mouse, Ratatouille (it half counts!), Itchy, from Itchy and Scratchy, Danger mouse . . . I'm sure I'm missing some. :lol:

Does rat Fink count? :roll:


----------



## Jack Garcia

I forgot about Itchy and Scratchy! The best cartoon-within-a-cartoon ever!


----------



## jujubee18

Day #8
Mouse Paradise 








This is Noodles my third recessive yellow doe... Mac, Cheese, and Noodles go very well together. 
I find this picture a little whimsical. Like there are still adventures to be done, and we haven't even scraped the surface. Gives me a bit of hope :]
The lighting makes the mouse look a little transparent near the head...but thats what i wanted.


----------



## nuedaimice

This newest one is definitely my favorite so far! I love the colors and concept! Brilliant!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I give my mice empty pasta boxes to play in too. I fear I eat entirely too much pasta, but the mice don't complain!


----------



## jujubee18

I won't be posting a picture today. My inspiration has fallen short, due to some unfortunate mishaps that have happened with the babies. They were all thriving yesterday, but when i woke up this morning one had fallen seriously ill, and three look like they are on their way. I am quarantining the ill and the seriously ill is being euthanized...The reason there is no picture is because they were going to be a part of it. other than that have a lovely day.


----------



## Autumn2005

So sorry for the illness! I hope things clear up quickly for you.


----------

